# Look at the yellow in this one!



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=PIhbm5yRRyw&feature=related">http://youtube.com/watch?v=PIhbm5yRRyw&feature=related</a><!-- m -->


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang Bobby that was a good find! It must be from all that Bannana (s)he was eating!! That or someone took a highlighter to it lol


----------



## aj12790 (Dec 28, 2007)

that is some yellow for sure


----------



## dorton (Dec 28, 2007)

thats a looker for sure.


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 28, 2007)

wow looks awesome... is that video FF or is it actually moving like that?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

She is moving like that, she is a wild tegu.


----------



## playlboi (Dec 28, 2007)

i wouldn't mind having a tegu with those colors! good find bobby.


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

ha ha cute. Its times like those you wish it was ok to go down and collect some to bring back ha ha. Cute thing to!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2007)

nat said:


> ha ha cute. Its times like those you wish it was ok to go down and collect some to bring back ha ha. Cute thing to!



You just don't know how much I would love to do just that.


----------



## greentriple (Dec 30, 2007)

Bobby, had posted some great photos a few months back of wild tegus. The colors and looks were amazing.


----------



## olympus (Dec 30, 2007)

Now that's what I call a tegu.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a great video. The tegu is gorgeous, and the music made my day.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah thats how a tegu should move..nice colours as well.


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone remember seeing this weird looking tegu that was completely yellow? I think it was on kingsnake and I could have bought it, but that was when my parents didn't like a "big" lizard like a beardie :roll: . I'll go look for it


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 21, 2008)

Man thats one hard banana lol.

Pretty cool lookin tegu. Kind of has that dark hose as well.

Neat find.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

really sweet colors


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is one that looks yellow, I asked Bert about her, he said she looks completely normal except right before she sheds and then she looks yellow.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

so cool I dont think you can be in a bad mood and watch that video it always makes me smile.. :grno


----------



## Mike (Jan 21, 2008)

COWHER said:


> so cool I dont think you can be in a bad mood and watch that video it always makes me smile.. :grno



Same here. :mrgreen:


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Here is one that looks yellow, I asked Bert about her, he said she looks completely normal except right before she sheds and then she looks yellow.




There's no way that that is a black and white....that has to be a yellow tegu! Still, that's pretty flippin' sweet! Those don't really exist in captivity...at least not for mainstream US breeders.

If you still don't believe me, look at this pic of a wild yellow:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 17, 2008)

that tegu is pretty wild, it looks like she has the body of a columbian, but a diet of a argentine, the tip of it's nose is darker than the rest of it's body, and has unusual patterns and colouring
i think it's just one of those tegus that everybody wants in the pet trade, not even a normal argentine black and white tegu that


----------



## angelrose (Mar 17, 2008)

wow, they are hot looking :-D didn't know they could come in colors. would l o v e to have them. wild or not.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 17, 2008)

wow! that tegu is gorgeous!! i love the yellow and how active it is 8)


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 17, 2008)

woah. is that a normal Argentine B/W? i didn't know they could get yellow like that. or that thy could move like that either lol.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow....that's one pretty tegu....is it really a Black and White, but with a lot of yellow? It really does look like highlighter. my first post was in reference to the tegu above.

This post is in reference to the vid on the first page.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 17, 2008)

Its "claimed" to be a normal B&W but she turns that color when she is about to shed...But there are Yellow ones in the wild.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Its "claimed" to be a normal B&W but she turns that color when she is about to shed...But there are Yellow ones in the wild.



As I already said, I don't believe that Bert's is a normal B&W Argy.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 17, 2008)

We will never know


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

Lexi said:


> We will never know



Guess not....unless we go steal it and run tests on it XD
I doubt that Bert would take very kindly to us, though.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha yeah we would get in trouble.. and now everyone on the forum would know it was us.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 17, 2008)

new 08 highlighter gu's


----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe he has stated it is a normal, although it REALLY doesn't look like one.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

Mike said:


> I believe he has stated it is a normal, although it REALLY doesn't look like one.



Yeah, that's what we're saying. We know that's what he claims, but we don't believe it...


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 18, 2008)

She is a normal Argentine Black n white, she is not the true yellow tegu. I talked to Bert about her, he said she is 110% normal.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 19, 2008)

So she isn't a true yellow; she just has a rare coloration?


----------

